# Warum entläd sich der Akku so schnell?



## robbe (28. Dezember 2012)

*Warum entläd sich der Akku so schnell?*

Moin, vielleicht hat hier jemand eine Idee, warum der Akku meines S2 immer so unglaublich schnell runter geht. Die ersten Monate hat er über Nacht grad mal 3% verbraucht und gute 1 1/2 Tage gehalten. Mittlerweile verbraucht es über Nacht schon mindestens 20% und halt dann mit ach und krach den restlichen Tag durch.
Hatte natürlich schon an Akkuverschleiß gedacht, aber ein neuer hat auch nichts gebracht.
Das nervt richtig, hab das Teil gestern Abend voll aufgeladen, bin grade aufgestanden, ein wenig rum gesurft und schon ist der Akku nur noch bei 60%.


----------



## killer196 (28. Dezember 2012)

Villt programme im hintergrund?


----------



## JackOnell (28. Dezember 2012)

Gps, Bluetooth, WLAN aktiviert
Ständige Netzsuche Vllt


----------



## robbe (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum entläd sich der Akku so schnell?*

Alles Unnötige ist deaktiviert und Programme sollten auch keine im Hintergund laufen (Bin einer der ständig alle Tasks schließt und den RAM leert).

Im Grunde hat sich an den Umständen seit früher nichts geändert, nur das der blöde Akku jetzt eben extrem schnell runter geht.


----------



## Puffdady (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum entläd sich der Akku so schnell?*

Mhh schwierig zu sagen. Nur um ganz sicher zu sein. Es geht hier um ein Handy Samsung Galaxy S2 ja? Nicht um irgendein Notebook Akku? ^^
Ich habe seit fast genau einem Jahr nun auch das S2 und es läuft alles super. Hab meist den Stormsparmodus an. Aber ich benutzt auch Games wie Pou 

Hast du dein Akku mal komplett verbrauchen lassen (bis das Telefon gar nicht mehr startet) ? Das hilft auch schon viel.
Bzw. hast du was an der Software geändert (neue Firmware) ?


----------



## watercooled (28. Dezember 2012)

Wirf als erstes mal den Taskkiller runter. 
Tasks neu zu starten braucht mrhr energie als sie weiterlaufen zu lassen.
Du hast irgendeine app drauf die verhindert das deine cpu in den deep sleep geht. 
Nandroid backup machen, handy resetten und laufzeit testen.

Problem weg - Softwareproblem - apps ausmisten

Noch immer da - Hardwareproblem


----------



## robbe (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Warum entläd sich der Akku so schnell?*



Puffdady schrieb:


> Mhh schwierig zu sagen. Nur um ganz sicher zu sein. Es geht hier um ein Handy Samsung Galaxy S2 ja? Nicht um irgendein Notebook Akku? ^^
> Ich habe seit fast genau einem Jahr nun auch das S2 und es läuft alles super. Hab meist den Stormsparmodus an. Aber ich benutzt auch Games wie Pou
> 
> Hast du dein Akku mal komplett verbrauchen lassen (bis das Telefon gar nicht mehr startet) ? Das hilft auch schon viel.
> Bzw. hast du was an der Software geändert (neue Firmware) ?


 

Der Akku ist eigentlich jeden Tag komplett runter. Updaten waren nur die Üblichen. Beim Android 4 Update hab ich damals schon einen deutlichen Sprung nach unten bemerkt, war aber noch nicht so schlimm wie jetzt.



watercooled schrieb:


> Wirf als erstes mal den Taskkiller runter.
> Tasks neu zu starten braucht mrhr energie als sie weiterlaufen zu lassen.
> Du hast irgendeine app drauf die verhindert das deine cpu in den deep sleep geht.
> Nandroid backup machen, handy resetten und laufzeit testen.
> ...


 
Werd ich mal ausprobieren, wenn ich ausm Urlaub zurück bin.


----------

